# Baby Ducks



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

This is our baby ducks- We are expecting more soon :smile:


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

aww cute little things.

what breed are they?


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

I actually don't know  The pet shops here can't tell me. Maybe you people know? I'm not a duck expert but the parents are definitely two different breeds...
*Here's some pictures:*


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

The one with the green head is a welsh harlequin drake. my dad has one

Is the other one a female? which i think is a blue swedish as it looks like the same as i had last year.

type the names in google and let me know if you think thats what they are.

welsh harlequin drake
blue swedish female duck

mitch


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

chickenrun said:


> The one with the green head is a welsh harlequin drake. my dad has one
> 
> Is the other one a female? which i think is a blue swedish as it looks like the same as i had last year.
> 
> ...


Wow thank you so much-now I finally know what ducks they are  Have been trying to google a lot before but was difficult as I couldn't get the description right lol and yes the black one is female :001_smile:

Here's another female duck of ours-anyone knows what this one's called?


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

You got me on that one haha 

Is she a big bird like the other two? Hard to tell from the picture.

Mitch


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

She's same size as the others but she makes a lot of noise and it sounds different from the others...maybe she's just completely mixed lol


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

she could be a female mallard duck.

type on google and tell me what you think


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Hi your female one looks very similar two my 2 boys not quie as much white and speckled on the bib but very similar chicken run solved my mystery for me too thanks


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

ever expanding said:


> Hi your female one looks very similar two my 2 boys not quie as much white and speckled on the bib but very similar chicken run solved my mystery for me too thanks


99% its a mallard i keep looking on google lol.

Thats what im here for haha solving the odd mystery


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

chickenrun said:


> she could be a female mallard duck.
> 
> type on google and tell me what you think


Indeed she looks like a mallard duck! Though when I checked google images it showed pictures that looked exactly like my drake as well...so I guess he's also mallard then?


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

No your drake is not a mallard lol he is what i said he was lol

If the female isnt a mallard then im really not sure what it is.

mitch


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

chickenrun said:


> No your drake is not a mallard lol he is what i said he was lol
> 
> If the female isnt a mallard then im really not sure what it is.
> 
> mitch


Nope, the female is definitely mallard  Just don´t know why images of the drake showed up in the results.


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

glad we sorted it.

Its like you male looks similar to a rouen duck in colour but rouen ducks are much more bigger.


mitch


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

arr they are sooo cute


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

chickenrun said:


> glad we sorted it.
> 
> Its like you male looks similar to a rouen duck in colour but rouen ducks are much more bigger.
> 
> mitch


You sure know about ducks :thumbsup:


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks but im still learning haha.


----------

